# New betta fish that wont eat pellets



## lucky1s (Mar 27, 2009)

Hi,

I am a new Betta owner. Neither of my fish will eat pellets. They love the blood worms but I dont know what to do about getting them to eat pellets.

any suggestions?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Don't offer the bloodworms and keep offering the pellets. It will take a few days, but feed them nothing else until they are on pellets as a staple. The bloodworms are only treats and should be used only once a week.


----------



## katsam2005 (Mar 27, 2009)

I'm a new betta owner also (sort a) I've had mine for about a year and I have yet to find something he won't eat.


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

Bettas are picky. You need to not give them blood worms, since they don't have enough nutrients to sustain a healthy fish. As cody said, they are treats. 1-2 times a week. 

With the pellets, either they are to big *my fishes problems. try to get mini pellets, or crush them first.*, your fish is picky *if you keep feeding the pellets rather than blood worms, they will come around and eat the pellets eventually*, or your fish is still in its adjustment period *if this is the case, it will take a week or two before he is hungry*.

Good luck and welcome to the forum!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It usually takes some time for them to adjust to their new home. They'll settle down after awhile and start eating.


----------



## amones369 (Mar 24, 2009)

I had this problem with my Betta as well. I figured he was just getting settled the first few days. He wouldnt eat pellets or flakes. After about I week I didn't want him to starve since he still wouldn't eat, so I went the brine shrimp route. He's been eating fine ever since. I've had Bettas in the past and they have always eaten the Betta Bio Gold pellets, but this guy only eats the brine shrimp. I guess it really depends on the fish. I would give him about a week to get adjusted, but obviously you can't wait too long as he needs to be eating, so try brine shrimp or a different food source.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He shouldn't be eating the brine shrimp all the time. The pellets should be their staple diet.


----------



## amones369 (Mar 24, 2009)

He's been eating pellets recently because I switched him over to them after about a week. The key was really just getting him to eat, and the shrimp accomplished that. Once he was comfortable with his eating times and whatnot, he began responding to the pellets. Thanks for your concern though.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Good. Glad to hear he is eating.


----------



## lucky1s (Mar 27, 2009)

Thanks! Everyone!


----------

